# Keyboard shortcut to delete pics from catalog AND file system



## MarathonMax (Sep 5, 2011)

After importing pictures into the LR3 catalog, I often delete bad ones.

On my Mac I had been using OPTION-DELETE shortcut to bypass the dialog box.

However, I just noticed that this shortcut does NOT delete files from the hard disk, simply from the catalog :(

Is there a short to directly remove photos from catalog + file system ???

Regards

Max


----------



## MarathonMax (Sep 5, 2011)

Got it. Sorry I asked before I googled it 


Delete selected photo(s) and move to Recycling Bin (Windows) or Trash (Mac OS)
Ctrl + Alt + Shift + Backspace
Command + Option + Shift + Delete


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2011)

No worries Max. It's fondly known as the 'splat-delete'


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 5, 2011)

Max, I do a similar thing for small imports but I found that marking the images as rejected (using the x key) and then doing one big delete at the end via "delete rejected..." (command + del) is actually faster and allows you to change your mind


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2011)

I do not use the shortcut key because there is no confirmation dialog that pops up telling you how many images are being deleted.  You have no way of knowing if you are deleting one , the few selected images visible on the screen or several hundred selected images not visible on the screen.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2011)

Cletus, you know you can see the number of photos selected in the breadcrumb bar along the top of the filmstrip?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Cletus, you know you can see the number of photos selected in the breadcrumb bar along the top of the filmstrip?


To do that I first must expose the Filmstrip, then hit "Splat-delete"  This takes longer and I still get no confirmation pop-up asking if I am sure I want to delete 5468 images from both the catalog and the hard drive.  The OS always gives a warning dialog, Deleting from the Menu in LR gives a warning dialog.  It is a bad coding practice to let the user delete files without giving a warning dialog.  It is necessary to protect the stupid and sloppy from themselves.  I will continue to delete images from the menu until I am no longer stupid or sloppy.


----------



## amazz (Sep 6, 2011)

Cletus,

When you find a cure for stupid and sloppy, please post, I could use a dose.

Art


----------



## Cyndi25 (Jun 1, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No worries Max. It's fondly known as the 'splat-delete'


I've been looking for a way to "splat-delete", but I didn't know the word. Ctrl-Shift-Alt-Delete. It's going to be my favorite shortcut. Thank you!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 2, 2018)

Cyndi25 said:


> I've been looking for a way to "splat-delete", but I didn't know the word. Ctrl-Shift-Alt-Delete. It's going to be my favorite shortcut. Thank you!


 My advise is: don't use this command. Read what Cletus said. Out of 100 times it will help you 99 times but the one time it goes wrong you have a lot of work. If you notice...
Learn the tool Lighroom and your workflow will be just as fast. Use the X to reject and then delete all rejected ones afterwards with one command. Easy and fast. No need for the 'splat-delete' at all.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> My advise is: don't use this command. Read what Cletus said


 Especially the part about protecting the stupid and sloppy from themselves.   I don't think there is one of us here that can claim to being exempt from one or the other.


----------



## seamuswarren (Jul 17, 2018)

MarathonMax said:


> Got it. Sorry I asked before I googled it
> 
> 
> Delete selected photo(s) and move to Recycling Bin (Windows) or Trash (Mac OS)
> ...



"Command + Option + Shift + Delete". Thank you.


----------

